# Log book requirement for Six Pack



## QueenElvis (Apr 25, 2009)

I understand that I'll need to present some form of log book when going for my Captain's License (aka Six Pack). 

In what form does this need to be? Can I just log it un my computer or does it have to be on paper? What information are they looking for? Does it need to be witnessed?

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you talking about proof of hours? If they are on your own boat, your boat's log book should suffice. If they are on someone else's boat, I believe you need a letter or statement from them documenting what hours you were on watch.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

every form you need

Credentials Forms - USCG National Maritime Center


----------



## mygirls66 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Six pack license form*

Go to the US Coastguard site for the form CG-719S 
www.uscg.mil/forms/cg/CG_719S.pdf This is where you record all the hours of sea service.You sign off on your own sea service on a boat that you own or owned, but you will need to attach a copy of proof (ownership, insurance etc) If the service is on someone els's boat that owner or party must sign the form. In fact you can find all the forms & info on their site. I went thru a mariner school, where they collated all the paperwork which basically comes from the US coast guard site. I just got mine in January and then discovered you will need to throw another 100 to 135 to the gov't for a TWIC card-Homeland security clearance for all merchant mariners and transport drivers. So look forward to more paper work. I did not hire anybody to fill out all the paperwork for the license you can easily do it yourself if you can follow directions.


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

*hours*

Regarding the coastguard form, how many hours constitutes a day of service on your own vesse?

rjc


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

rjcaudle said:


> Regarding the coastguard form, how many hours constitutes a day of service on your own vesse?
> 
> rjc


4 hrs, time spent working on vessel in prep for departure counts also.


----------

